# Fresh red blood at five weeks 3 days



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm five weeks 3 days pregnant after iui. I had an hcg of 730 16 days past ovulation which I understand is pretty high. I'm using progesterone gel, which has been clumping a bit inside me and usually comes out creamy in colour. 
I've had a really stressful weekend with my DP, lots of crying and upset, but we sorted things out and I went back to work yesterday. After work I had a shower and cleaned some pinky brown gel out. Afterwards on the toilet I had some brownish watery blood on the tissue. I phoned the emergency clinic line and they were very sympathetic but said 'wait and see' and keeping using the gel. After this I used the gel as normal but it felt like my cervix was tender and there was some resistance with the applicator. When I squeezed the gel in a few drops of bright red blood gushed out, on my hand and a couple of drips on the floor. 

I panicked and thought it must all be over, but apart from some red blood on wiping, straight afterwards, I've had nothing since yesterday evening at 10.30pm. I've got a bit of mild cramping and dizziness on standing but I've had those on and off since my 2ww. I'm too early for a scan I know, but I'm terrified that all the arguing etc had made me miscarry. 

Is it likely that I'm losing the baby? Or might it be some cervical irritation from the gel? It did drip out of me, but only a few drops, although it was very red. Would I have carried on bleeding if I was losing the baby? There are just brown specks now when I wipe.

Sorry for all the waffling and questions.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Bluepumpkin

I dont know about the HCG level, we as midwives dont deal much with early pregnancy it is usually your clinic or an early pregnancy service. 

It is unlikely you have had a miscarriage with a small amount of blood loss. However any blood loss is worrying and treated as a threatened miscarriage. Please dont "clear out" any more gel. Let it come out of its own accord as you could be irritaing your cervix by clearing out. 

It could be the start of a miscarriage or just a side effect of the gel. A lot of ladies do get some loss when using the gel. Rest as much as you can. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok thanks. I had read that lots of people get clogged up with the gel and so do a 'clear out', I've just been using a finger a centimetre or so in and wiping out the excess very gently as I've read that you won't absorb properly if the dry bits of gel stay inside? But I will stop if you think it's not advisable. 
I did the gel again this evening and it did feel like there was resistance again, do you think my cervix might be irritated or swollen?
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

As I say we're not the experts in this area and I would always advise against any penetration if any bleeding. Obviously you need to continue with your gel but I wouldn't do anything  else penetrative until you've been given the all clear. 

It could be that you are a bit swollen down there as sometimes happens in pregnancy. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok thanks very much Kaz. I've had a few pinky streaks on wiping this morning but that's it so I'm hoping its just cervical irritation. My doctor at the clinic said that I need to walk around after crinone insertion to allow it to absorb better, nobody told me this before so I've been using it at night. I thought I'd mention this in case others are doing the same. 
Fingers crossed, hoping and praying. X


----------

